
Show HN: Python C extension for the eSpeak speech synthesizer - asrp
https://github.com/asrp/python-espeak
======
asrp
espeak is a fast speech synthesizer and is the only open source synthesizer I
know that's still understandable when played at high speed (300-400 words per
minute).

And this is the only python library that wraps the C library `speak_lib`
rather than calling the `espeak` binary. This wrapping is needed to get
callbacks from espeak. The espeak C library `speak_lib` has even more features
that I wanted so I added them to this wrapper.

What do I need these features for? That's being prepared for next week.

